# Anyone have Kefir to share?



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

[email protected]

This is Mariane one of my best milk customers (cleans out my freezer of all my milk about every 2 months), I do not have enough kefir to share right now. If you have kefir to share could you email her and get with her on shipping. They are the nicest folks! Thanks, she is in Houston. Please please please!!!! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Emailing her...

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Christy! Vicki


----------

